# What have YOU pulled out of your golden's rear?



## mylissyk

Holy cow! I'm really glad it all came out, how scary that would have been! Lilah trash dives, once I saw something hanging, took a look and realized it was a paper towel, in one piece, stuck. So I helped it along and the whole square paper towel came out in one piece!


----------



## GoldenMum

When my old guy Clyde was a pup, he had a whole tube sock that had to be helped along. I was at work, and my youngest son called me frantic. I had to help talk him through it, an experience you never forget!


----------



## Tennyson

That's a funny story!

A few years ago I came home from work later then usual. It was already dark out. I let Mick out and he was taking a dump. He was really forcing and with the spotlights on I could see something hanging. I go inside and get needle nose pliers and go pull it out of him. It was a baggie. 
You can use your imagination what was in the baggie. All he wanted to eat was his treats and lay in front of the TV and watch Lassie reruns.


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind

It's priceless going for a walk with an old friend, your dog stops to take care of business and out comes a lacy pair of your underwear that you accused the dryer of stealing.


----------



## Wendy427

These stories are great! (Of course I'm reading them while eating my lunch!) LOL


----------



## CStrong73

georgiaonmymind said:


> it's priceless going for a walk with an old friend, your dog stops to take care of business and out comes a lacy pair of your underwear that you accused the dryer of stealing.


hahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## caligal

I didn't pull from his bootie, but my son came in from playing recently and said, "Mom! I found a bunch of my missing nerf darts, but I don't want to play with them anymore! There in Davis's poop!" Some were completely unchewed and came out whole!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## vleffingwell

My friend had a cat in during Christmas and I saw something sticking out of its rear.... shiny.... Yep, it was tinsel, I pulled that thing out and it was very long and you should have seen that cat run! So gross!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Although I did not have to help it, one of Tayla's favorite toys is a bunny with really long ears. Well it had really long ears. She chewed one off and it came out whole the next day. I cut the other one off and now deaf bunny is still a favorite toy. I have had to go through many piles looking for things that she ate. She is my first puppy and I didn't realize they were so incredibly fast. She has eaten a cheap sandwich bag and it did come out.


----------



## Makomom

Our first golden Bucky had eaten a whole bowl of christmas hershey kisses...the only way I kmew was when the next day he pooped out all the christmas color foils! I felt really bad because I had accused my husband and father of eating them all!!! I was just glad Bucky didn't get sick from all the chocolate!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Wow! These stories are great! Coley has a little runny pooh now - not surprising. I'm so very greatful that it came out! It's amazing when we realize how many "bullets" were dodged in their lifetime!


----------



## caligal

@ duke's mama..... Bullets.... Haha 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Claudia M

LOL this thread is precious! I really debated if I should post.

Couple years ago I could not find two of my thongs. I blamed my daughter for taking them. Then I see her going to the medicine cabinet after she took Jack outside. She pulls the surgical gloves and puts them on. She runs back outside and brings both of them. All chewed up nicely and serves them to me on a piece of newspaper asking me to please stop blaming her for everything the DOG does.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

I never pulled them out but Cody pooped rocks every now and then.


----------



## Bolledeig

Yuck!

I remember once when Nicko ate one of those dried salami sausages, only I think it may have been moose sausage. They have the paper/parchment/waxy kind of paper around them.
I think it was about a 10-15cm long sausage. He managed to eat all the sausage, but the wrapper came out intact a couple of days later.
Of course we didn't know he had eaten the sausage until I saw this mysterious flap hanging from his butt that I had to pull out. It had the label on it and everything.

I've pulled endless rope toy strings out of Bolla's butt. That was scary.
No rope toys ever again!


----------



## Bolledeig

Claudia M said:


> LOL this thread is precious! I really debated if I should post.
> 
> Couple years ago I could not find two of my thongs. I blamed my daughter for taking them. Then I see her going to the medicine cabinet after she took Jack outside. She pulls the surgical gloves and puts them on. She runs back outside and brings both of them. All chewed up nicely and serves them to me on a piece of newspaper asking me to please stop blaming her for everything the DOG does.


Hahaha!
Bolla has eaten lots of mine, actually all my favorites..
I didn't have to pull them out though, they were laying in the yard disguised as turds. Completely intact. Bet they were tasty.
She also ate a baby onesie whole too once. (This was during a period we were moving, and didn't have any laundry hampers. Stupid :doh

Actually, now that I think about it...
I know I bought like 4 4-packs about a year ago. 4 white, 4 black and 4 multi color. I only have 1 white, 1 black and none of the multi colored ones left...
I also had 6 white ones from H&M, and I only have 1 now...

Oh my...


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind

Bolledeig said:


> Hahaha!
> Bolla has eaten lots of mine, actually all my favorites..
> I didn't have to pull them out though, they were laying in the yard disguised as turds. Completely intact. Bet they were tasty.
> She also ate a baby onesie whole too once. (This was during a period we were moving, and didn't have any laundry hampers. Stupid :doh
> 
> Actually, now that I think about it...
> I know I bought like 4 4-packs about a year ago. 4 white, 4 black and 4 multi color. I only have 1 white, 1 black and none of the multi colored ones left...
> I also had 6 white ones from H&M, and I only have 1 now...
> 
> Oh my...


When we go to the mall and walk by a Victoria secret store, my husband always asks "Do we have treats for georgia or should we buy her some?"


----------



## xoerika620xo

oh my i LOVE this thread
ive never had to pull stuff out of chester's rear but he has pooped out whole acorns. i swear when we take him out we watch him like a hawk but he still happens to sneak one by us. 

they are little rascals!


----------



## Goldengal9

I remember being upset when I was 8 or 9 because my brand new box of 64 crayola crayons disappeared... Needless to say the mystery was solved when colorful speckled poop started appearing in out yard for days!


----------



## missmarstar

I once had to pull a pair of my underwear out of my dog's butt. It was not a proud moment for me, but the way he danced around after the deed was done, you would have thought it was the best moment of his life!


----------



## candace

I was missing a money clip full of money from my dresser one day, and then found the empty clip on Fletcher's dog bed. I tried to put it up higher. About a month later I sense him behind me when I'm doing the dishes. The money clip is lying in front of him on the kitchen floor. There is still money in it. But I think, "I know there was a five on the outside of the cash." Now there are only ones. He is just looking at me. Suspicious, I pried open his jaws. A completely intact five is lying in there front to back. That spring when the snow melted and I was able to clean up the dog poop, I was able to get some money back. I washed it in the sink with antibacterial soap and then spent it. Don't forget to wash your hands after you've been handling change from stores...


----------



## inge

A stick, completely covered in poop...hanging from Liza's behind while she was twirling around trying to lose it. Somehow it made it all the way down her system, sigh...


----------



## Suni52

I had to pull about a foot and a half of rope from a rope toy once. Poor Sadie was horrified! But she felt much better when it was out. No more rope toys for her either.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm taking notes here--thinking about what I need to make sure I keep out of any future puppy's reach!! 

Toby did his share of destroying things, but thank goodness he didn't swallow things like my cell phone, leather shoe parts or hubby's reading glasses! The worst that has come out of his poop-- strings from toys and corn when hubby decided to treat him to some corn when he was a puppy-- there is nothing like polka dotted poop scooping early in the morning!


----------



## Duke's Momma

candace said:


> Don't forget to wash your hands after you've been handling change from stores...


THAT'S SO FUNNY!

These stories are PRICELESS! Thanks so much for sharing everyone - those mischieveous goldens


----------



## Duke's Momma

Wyatt's mommy said:


> I never pulled them out but Cody pooped rocks every now and then.


Now that's scarey! All of the unidentified eaten objects are scarey!


----------



## Kally76

It wasn't my goldens, but I had to pull out an entire pair of pantyhose (out of his rear) from a bulldog I had years ago. Still makes me nauseous to think about it.


----------



## vleffingwell

My hubby and I went out shopping on a weekend and came home to quite a mess. He is a bass fishing maniac and had a backpack full of all kinds of rubber worms in various colors and flavors. Well, they were gone..... My dear late Annie, the stinker, proceeded to throw up piles of colored bait for a couple hours...... some ended up in the poo piles too. I told hubby he probably could wash some..... he didn't like that idea though!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Wow. we've been doing this all wrong. Jess has all his dietary indiscretions surgically removed at the vet at $2000 - $3000 a pop.


----------



## Wendy427

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Wow. we've been doing this all wrong. Jess has all his dietary indiscretions surgically removed at the vet at $2000 - $3000 a pop.


Good LAWD!


----------



## SeaGreen528

One of my past goldens Hobie was taking a poo one day, my mother and i looked outside to find him squatted down with something NEON Green hanging about 6 inches out of this butt. After further investigation and some gentle pulling, we discovered a foot long silly hand that my brother or I bought from a quarter machine. The hand was still intact. haha

My mothers current golden Rider also ingested a sweatshirt string that he had a very hard time pushing out on his own. So we had to help him along. We pulled about 2 feet out and then had to do a quick tug at the end where the knot was! Rider let out a very pitiful yip! when that knot came out! I'm sure he felt much better after that!


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I have always been told you never pull anything out of a human, feline or canine butt. Ever. The problems it can cause are very serious.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

One time after DH mowed, I noticed plastic bags littering the backyard. As I proceeded to pick them up (cursing him for mowing over them), I looked up & saw him laughing at me. Now I'm really p*ssed.

Those bags came out of our Jake boy & I was picking them up with my bare hands. One of those truly "special" moments.

Jake was our seizure/rescue boy. From the moment he came here, he wanted to eat. He figured out how to open our fridge & would help himself when we weren't home. We had to put a baby lock on it & I had a sign on our back door "did you lock the fridge". He went to the bridge 11/23/2010 & will always hold a very special place in our hearts.


----------



## vcm5

Used tampons! Whole, string and all! Riley is gross!


----------



## vcm5

Hahaha I checked back to see what else has been pulled out of Golden butts, but it seems no one has posted since I said the thing about pulling tampons out of Riley! 

Was I finally the straw that broke the camel's back? Did I scare everyone away?

I knew I had the grosses dog ever!!!!


----------



## ebenjamin85

vcm5 said:


> Hahaha I checked back to see what else has been pulled out of Golden butts, but it seems no one has posted since I said the thing about pulling tampons out of Riley!
> 
> Was I finally the straw that broke the camel's back? Did I scare everyone away?
> 
> I knew I had the grosses dog ever!!!!


Haha, I have never pulled a tampon out of my dog's butts, but did find "trash can treats" littering the floor from our family dog in high school. Much more embarrassing at the time than it would be now as an adult. 

A few months ago my husband started blushing while telling me that we should take away all stuffed toys. "Why?" I asked. Well... we had a really cool monkey toy that Mulligan loved. The arms and legs were one foot each and could be pulled through the toy. He ate an arm (well, both technically as they were attached), and my husband found him desperately squatting in the yard and had to pull out the rest of the arm. 12 inches and all, still in tact. Poor guy, we had no idea!


----------



## vleffingwell

My friend had a cat that I was watching one day, it was walking around with it's tail up and something sticking out of it's butt about an inch. I got a kleenex and pulled, turned out to be very long tinsel from the Christmas tree. That cat took off like a bullet - like I pulled the rip cord! Was too funny and gross at the same time!


----------



## murphy1

Well I didn't have to pull it out......but had to wait for $2000.00 in 50's to come out of my girl Kelly in 1996!!!!


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I've never pulled anything of any of my pet's butt, though they have passed many unusual things.

Bennett once ate a wash cloth. Part of it ended up stuck in his stomach and part of it continued to advance through his intestines. Unfortuantely, the two pieces are still connected by a thread. As the lower piece advanced, the threads cut into his intestine. We were out-of-town, over Christmas, when this started. He almost died by the time they did surgery - partly due to the happy Golden personality when they meet a new person. Had I pulled it out, I could have killed him. You never know what is on the other end of what you are pulling out.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

This is a post that every to be golden pup owner should read. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

When Barnaby was about 9 months old we pulled a foot long rope out of his behind!, Neither of us saw him eat it, incredible it didn't get entwined in his stomach.


----------



## Florabora22

My roommate's thong.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

The lawn is littered with Lego pieces that Daisy has passed.

My wife is a quilter and she pulled a thread out of the cats butt, it was about 4" long and had an applique needle on the other end.

Max


----------



## Nally

Duke's Momma said:


> This last weekend, Coley rolled in something horrid. He stunk so bad I finally gave in and took him to get professionally groomed. We do that about once a quarter or so. He was so proud of himself and thought the new perfume was exquisite.
> 
> So, here's my beautiful boy oh so soft and smelling so nice.  This morning - after rain all day yesterday and all night last night (nope, not what you think :curtain He comes in after running around on the lawn with dad. I glance at him (not the first time this morning as I've had to wipe his feet after he comes back in and he spends a good part of his morning outside most mornings) and hmmmmmmmmmmm, did he have diarrhea? Oh no! So, I get a towel to clean him up and.........what the HECK IS THAT? It's a plastic bag. I pull gently, about 1foot comes out immediately and breaks with 2" still out. I grab and another 1 foot comes out and breaks right at his little butt. But I can see a tiny bit so I grab some more baby wipes and very gently, oh so very gently pull some more after I get ahold of it and another foot comes out but I can tell that's all.
> 
> Coley is such a good boy - it must have felt so wierd but he just stood there and when it finally all came out, what a happy boy he was  . Life with a golden - ain't it grand? :doh:
> 
> I'm waiting for other stories.................


That's so scary! I'm glad he's okay...my dog ate a plastic bag once and it didn't pass. She had to get surgery that was so expensive, my dad considered putting her down....so bad. I'm glad it passed through your dog! I would rather pull something out of a dog's butt than have to consider any alternative. :no:


----------



## FinnsMomma

We just went to the bay a couple of weeks ago with Finn amd typical of any puppy he was wanting to eat everything in sight. I took him to go potty that night and he had let out a cry. I thought maybe it was worms (just dewormed the previous day) nope... it was a seashell!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

I can say I have never pulled anything out of either of my goldens butts.


----------



## Baker

I've never pulled anything out of my dogs butt but I did pull a $10 out his mouth.


----------



## Ekinde

My past golden ate a nylon knee-high. As I gently tried to help it out it stretched and then snapped back as it came out. &#55357;&#56875; I will never pull something out again. That story about the thread cutting the dog's intestines just scared me straight.


----------



## graciemom

I never pull anything out of Gracie's rear but I pick up poop everyday and I am always checking with a little stick if I see something weird, gross!!! The other day she chewed my flip flop and the strap was missing I look everywhere for it next day I found it on her poop, I couldn't believe it, other day found rainbow poopy she ate pieces of chalk, and I pulled from her throat a baby sock.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado

Last week, Kea had her first therapy dog meeting at a nursing home. Before we got in the car to go, she pooped, and was acting funny on the walk back to the car. She would walk a few steps and sit down quickly. I took a look and didn't see anything, but the but feathers were kind of hiding things. Anyway, we ride 20 minutes in the car to the nursing home, go inside, and she starts the same weird behavior. Upon closer inspection, I notice she has a small turd stuck to her butt. I had to tell the charge nurse and have another nurse bring us some wipes. I wiped off the turd and the nurse threw on a pair of gloves and disposed of it down the toilet. I felt so bad, what a first impression we must have made! 

One of my pet sitting clients ate part of a blanket once and there were threads sticking out of her rear. I pulled gently, but they weren't budging, so I had to leave them hanging there until she delivered here next, uh, deposit, in the backyard.


----------



## goldengirls550

I have never pulled anything out of either of my dogs' butts, but I do have a story:

Last summer when Jade was a small puppy we went for a hike in the mountains. Jade takes a squat to the side of the path and a WHOLE sprinker head comes out... we thought the sprinkler head had just broken off and gone missing... we know where it ended up, and now perhaps we know _who_ broke it off!!


----------



## DJdogman

These are so funny and I'm so glad I'm not alone!
I recently pulled out the fringe decoration from the end of our couch that Derek had pulled out, it was about 6 inches long. He looked so grateful if a little embarrassed by what I had just done to him 
Over the past few months I've found a whole toilet roll insert, crayons, and of course socks, but they all came out by themselves


----------



## tomw

Lacie has eaten a number of things, including plastic bags, socks, and paper. But perhaps the most interesting was this past winter when she gobbled a mitten that my wife accidentally dropped on the floor. This was a heavy woolen mitten. We took her to the vet who confirmed that she had indeed swallowed it and it was well on its way through her system. We had to watch for any sign of a blockage. Well, about two days later, Lacie pooped out the entire mitten, intact, with very little fecal matter attached to it. It was amazing.


----------



## MarleyMay

I have yet to pull anything out of Marleys behind, but my husband and I would like to thank all of you that have for the great laughs we just got from reading this thread  haha! Too funny!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly sometimes gets a small turd stuck while pooping and I have to go back there and pull it off.. A long blade of grass usually comes out with it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Avery's Mom

I have taken string after string from rope toys out of Avery's butt. I don't buy them, but my neighbor does and they leave their back door open all the time! Avery just helps himself to their dog toys! It freaks me out every time and is really gross.

Before Avery, baby slobber made me gag. Who would have thought I would end up spending hours of my life digging in my dog's butt.


----------



## Ksdenton

Myself and two daughters have long hair. I shed like a Golden and my husband always asks how I'm not bald. Well the poor dogs always seem to ingest a hair here or there and never fails it's the connection between two poop pieces. One outside and one still inside. I always feel bad for the poor dog stuck struggling to pushing out an extra piece and lose the connecting hair with a poop piece dangling from it. I have had to provide a little assistance before. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden

Ksdenton said:


> Myself and two daughters have long hair. I shed like a Golden and my husband always asks how I'm not bald. Well the poor dogs always seem to ingest a hair here or there and never fails it's the connection between two poop pieces. One outside and one still inside. I always feel bad for the poor dog stuck struggling to pushing out an extra piece and lose the connecting hair with a poop piece dangling from it. I have had to provide a little assistance before.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha oh good I'm not the only one.  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JosiesMommy

I've definitely had to pull a turd out with a long blade of grass stuck in it. The worst was a long piece of dental floss! Haha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf

I've never had to pull anything out, but Bear once did a poop made entirely if aluminium foil...it was fascinating!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aussieladee

My previous Goldie Brodie ate some of the carpet while I was out, I totally panicked & rang the vet OMG OMG my puppy has eaten the carpet! The vet told us to give him some coloyxl which is a laxative that humans also use & the next day to put him in a warm bath when he started to poop it out the other end. Totally gross putting this 9 week old puppy into the bath while trying to gently ease the carpet out, I learned very quickly that Goldies like to eat strange things.


----------



## BrinkleyMom

I love this forum. I think that I must be the only person to have to pull stuff out of my dogs but, then I read this. 
Brink loves to eat the fuzz out of her bed, and that always needs a little extra assistance on the exit.
Joy, oh, joy!


----------



## Abby2012

Abby once ate the Han Solo and Wookiee LEGO figures from my children's toy box. A little "Chewie", right? (Sorry, couldn't resist.) I spent the next few weeks examining her poops until they made their reappearance. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Primehns

Well i had a hair sticking out of my dog's rear at the end was a turd and he was crying to get it out. Before he could finish he ran inside and started crying. I looked at him and was like "shiz". Had to pull it out. I find socks in his poop all the time though.


----------



## Mini golden

These are hilarious! Now I feel somewhat justified - after my 12 week old ate and swallowed chicken bones a week and a half ago (she stole them, we didn't feed them to her) she ended up with issues and in and X-ray they found not only chicken bones, but tons of other stuff. A day later (after she was doing better and the big scare and passed) the vet called me and chided me for letting my dog eat all that stuff. They saw rocks, dirt, even plastic, not to mention the bones. I felt so bad - like I was a horrible dog owner because I couldn't stop her from eating everything in sight. Now I don't feel so bad - must just be a golden thing.


----------



## Sarah~

Shiva never had this problem but my cat ate easter grass once. He couldn't get it all out and I had to pull a strand out... He made the most horrible sound I've ever heard but if I was in his shoes I'd yell too.


----------



## Winniesmom

Not my golden, but my 15 lb Shih-tzu. When my daughter was born we gave my sister in law her cap from the hospital to have the dog sniff it to get used to her odor. We get a frantic phone call that she swallowed it instead of sniffing it. 10 days later she finally passed it, with my help pulling it. Not a good omen for their relationship. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom

*Contributions from NewfieMom*

SEVEN PAGES of this? Why not? If it's my life, why wouldn't it be yours? It is funny to share it, though! Well...a few days ago a male friend who works for me sometimes told the story of how he had brought his cat to the vet and paid a hefty fee so that the vet could pull dental floss out of her derriere since he was afraid he might damage her intestines by doing do!

I have never had the pleasure of having to pull anything out (like many of you), but my Golden, Brit ate a lump of molten plumber's lead that had cooled and congealed on the cellar floor. I am sure we would have been frightened that she would have contracted lead poisoning from it had we known she had done it, but we didn't until it came out-whole-in her poop. Lumps of lead apparently do not break down and poison people and animals like lead paint chips! (I still will refrain from feeding it to other dogs.)

Brit also ate my mother's glass vaginal dilator (well, it was rolled up in a paper towel, so she thought it was a crunchy treat). I was sure she was going to have to be cut open...but the vet gave her soft stuff to eat to pick up all the glass inside her and have it safely pass through her! 

And one of my friend's wolf-Malamute hybrids ate a rock not too long ago when he was just coming out of puppyhood. I know that it caused major trouble, but I was not present to know how the rock was removed. I just know that dogs do not always have the best judgment on what to eat!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

Katduf said:


> I've never had to pull anything out, but Bear once did a poop made entirely if aluminium foil...it was fascinating!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


_Yes._ You are bringing back old memories! I had forgotten the aluminum foil. I don't think my Lab ate it. My Newfie *certainly* doesn't. But my Golden, Brit, ate it religiously!

NewfieMom


----------



## PiratesAndPups

I haven't had to pull anything out, but my Golden growing up, Harry, used to eat everything. My little brother used to play with marbles all the time. He had thousands of them that he would play with in all sorts of shapes and colors. We realized that Harry was apparently eating these by the dozens when we found neat little piles of marbles distributed around the yard. I can't imagine what would make him want to walk around with a belly full of marbles, but he seemingly did it on a number of occasions.


----------



## NewfieMom

PiratesAndPups said:


> I haven't had to pull anything out, but my Golden growing up, Harry, used to eat everything. My little brother used to play with marbles all the time. He had thousands of them that he would play with in all sorts of shapes and colors. We realized that Harry was apparently eating these by the dozens when we found neat little piles of marbles distributed around the yard. I can't imagine what would make him want to walk around with a belly full of marbles, but he seemingly did it on a number of occasions.


Gosh. So many posts on this forum bring up memories I haven't accessed in _years_. The piles of marbles reminded me of our Lab, Biscuit. When we lived in a certain house in Riverside, Connecticut, we had what turned out to be a very old cherry tree in our backyard. We had not realized it was a cherry tree, but Biscuit certainly did. Our first clue to the nature of the tree was Biscuit's poop. We knew _we_ had not been feeding him cherries, and and-being the loving owners we were-if we had been, we would have pitted them first!

Yup. Piles of cherry pits everywhere. He was our own Johnny Appleseed.

NewfieMom


----------



## Bentleysmom

wow, this thread is educational to say the least! I'm just happy the only thing Bentley ate was my wedding ring. At least it didn't need any help.


----------



## NewfieMom

DJdogman said:


> These are so funny and I'm so glad I'm not alone!
> I recently pulled out the fringe decoration from the end of our couch that Derek had pulled out, it was about 6 inches long. He looked so grateful if a little embarrassed by what I had just done to him
> Over the past few months I've found a whole toilet roll insert, crayons, and of course socks, but they all came out by themselves


I have to say that although the sprinkler head was shocking...I know, I know, who am I to be shocked by a sprinkler head? I have had a Golden eat a lump of lead and a glass vaginal dilator! But I was. But I digress. Shocked as I was by the sprinkler head, the socks really get to me. I had my Golden from birth (well, six weeks) to 12 years when she died. She retrieved every shoe in the house. And every sock and every piece of underwear not pinned down. But she *never *ingested a sock!

She ate wood trim and a window sill when she was a puppy. She ate aluminum foil. But it never *occurred* to me that she might eat a sock.

And yet here her fellow Goldens seem to be dining on them by the _dozens_!!!

My Lab never ate any, either. But even though he was nominally a retriever, he wasn't as "into" retrieving as Brit was. She never saw a shoe she didn't have to carry! (Newfies never pick anything up, by the way!)

NewfieMom


----------



## Eclipse

A 20 dollar bill - well, my mom did.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy

Ksdenton said:


> Myself and two daughters have long hair. I shed like a Golden and my husband always asks how I'm not bald. Well the poor dogs always seem to ingest a hair here or there and never fails it's the connection between two poop pieces. One outside and one still inside. I always feel bad for the poor dog stuck struggling to pushing out an extra piece and lose the connecting hair with a poop piece dangling from it. I have had to provide a little assistance before.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



This is just one of the many reasons I decided to chop off my long hair shortly after bringing home my Golden! 

One day I took my cute little 10 week old fluffy butt out to go potty, he squatted and did his business. After I picked it up I look up and he is spinning in circles as fast as he can and cartwheeling out behind him is a long hair with a nice little turd attached to the end of it! A nice welcome to puppy parenthood and so far my first any only time having to help something pass! 

Fingers crossed that I won't ever have to experience any of the scarier issues some of you have reported! Flynn is now 14 weeks and although he is true to golden trait and very mouthy, he tends to just carry things around in his mouth or gently "gum" them. He has never tried to actually eat anything he shouldn't. Btw socks and underwear are his favorite ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

